# "crazy" Things You Have Done To Save A Buck



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

There is always talk about taking a ride to save 2000 dollars and whether or not someone is crazy for it. We all have done stuff to save a few dollars, any good stories out there?

I ll start.

When I remarried and purchased this house 14 years ago, after the closing we were as anyone else BROKE. At the time I was a Fire Officer and went to a store that was getting remodeled to make arrangements for a walk thru. I noticed that the 16 ft wide garage door was gone and the wall closed in. I inquired as the the where abouts of the door. He pointed to a over the top 30 yard dumpster and said it was the first thing put in so it was at the bottom. On top was construction debris but no bricks or anything real heavy so we assumed the door panels were not damaged. He said I could have it if I wanted it bad enough.

So the next day was Sat and I arrived at 6 am and started emptying the dumpster by hand. I threw everything over onto one side. The undamaged door panels were removed at 10 am. My brother in law arrived at 10 and helped me reload the stuff back in by noon.

The wood door has been on my garage for 13 years now. Everyone thought I was NUTS. I explained to them that if someone offered them 1000 dollars to empty the dumpster and put it all back in and it would take them 6 hrs of labor, would they do it. They said yes. Well that is at least what the door was worth if I went and bought it.

When someone asks if taking a ride is worth saving more than 1000 dollars....................

Crazy...maybe, but I would do it again

John


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I ate bean tacos







and drank Shiner Bock







for a week in Austin last year. I did this to save Per Diem Money to pay for the extra trip to the Mouse House Last year!

Not a real big deal, but I paid for it in other ways!























Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

This isn't really that crazy, but when I was in college, a friend and I were always scraping for spare change just to survive (as most college students do). Anyway, there was always some kind if big construction/building job going on close to campus, so we used to go the the job site and buy some of our meals at the job site food stand (like .25 cent hot dogs, coffee, pop, $1.00 nachos, $1.00 burgers, etc...). I have to say that it was AWESOME for a couple of poor college kids, and it still brings back great memories for me - some of the best times of my life!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sexy Momma said:


> This isn't really that crazy, but when I was in college, a friend and I were always scraping for spare change just to survive (as most college students do). Anyway, there's was always some kind if big construction/building job going on close to campus, so we used to go the the job site and buy some of our meals at the job site food stand (like .25 cent hot dogs, coffee, pop, $1.00 nachos, $1.00 burgers, etc...). I have to say that it was AWESOME for a couple of poor college kids, and it still brings back great memories for me - some of the best times of my life!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck...I'd do that TODAY if I knew I could get that kind of deal.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sexy Momma said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't really that crazy, but when I was in college, a friend and I were always scraping for spare change just to survive (as most college students do).Â Anyway, there's was always some kind if big construction/building job going on close to campus, so we used to go the the job site and buy some of our meals at the job site food stand (like .25 cent hot dogs, coffee, pop, $1.00 nachos, $1.00 burgers, etc...).Â I have to say that it was AWESOME for a couple of poor college kids, and it still brings back great memories for me - some of the best times of my life!
> ...


Me too!







Maybe I should go back to campus and check out the job sites for a food stand. I'd probably run into my old friend there.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sexy Momma said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Sexy Momma said:
> ...


My buddy is a Superintendent @ UoM Med System and I still visit the Hot Dog carts when I am down town.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ebay
















Buying and selling









Thor


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

I once cut a suburban in half to make a utility trailer. Saved several hundred using it to haul trash instead of getting pickup service. The DW still breaks into fits of giggles about her ******* husband everytime I take out the trash.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

When I was 16 I bought an old '64 Chevrolet truck with bad paint. Of course being 16 I was broke so I bought a couple of quarts of paint and painted it with a brush. You had to get pretty close to see the brush marks and it was a beach truck so it held up for several years before the rust began.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Years ago I had an S10 Blazer. I swapped the engine by myself in my garage in the subdivision. I had never done more than an oil change before that.

Took me 40 days to complete, but it worked!


----------

